# Can antibiotics dry up my milk?



## bigbellydreams (Feb 15, 2003)

I am being treated for strep throat and on antibiotics. This morning I could here my DD swallowing. Then I started the antibiotics and tried to pump about 2 hours later because she is in daycare and I barely got enough milk to cover the bottom of the bottles. Then a few hours later I tried again and I got about a 1/2 ounce total. Could it be the antibiotics? I told the doc I was nursing and she said it was good I told her that and she would put me on something safe for my baby.
Also because my throat hurts so badly I haven't been doing much eating or drinking. Think that is it and when I can eat and drink normally again, my supply will come back?


----------



## 3girls1boy (Nov 20, 2001)

No--it is probably related to you not eating and drinking as much and getting run down in general.

Decongestants (like Sudafed) on the other hand, because they are made to dry up secretions, can tend to dry up other things and can lower milk supply.

I found that "Mother's Milk" tea really did help bring my supply back up when I had been sick.


----------



## Leilalu (May 29, 2004)

Antibiotics can greatly reduce the good bacteria in your gut.Antibiotics basically kill all bacteria, good or bad. Thats why it is VERY important for you to be restoring the good bacteria in your body during this time. I would say get a probiotic supplement, or eat alot of yogurt or kefir. Thrush is basically a yeast infection, and is caused by an overgrowth of bad bacteria. Antibiotics can cause this.It can also reduce milk supply. When I have had even a mild case of thrush( a few times-very mild) my supply was reduced for a short period. So just try to rest, take a supplement or the like. Not eating alot can reduce supply temporarily. Sickness can also reduce supply temporarily. So take care of yourself mama







Hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## bigbellydreams (Feb 15, 2003)

Well I was able to nurse DD all night so I know I still have milk. I just wasn't able to pump. I hope the pumping works today.


----------

